# Parking - Rutland Water



## loughrigg

This might be of interest to anyone visiting the Rutland Water area: 

Whitwell Bay - Very large parking area adjacent to reservoir with large open grass areas. Easy access. No marked bays, so no length/width restrictions. Open 9:00 am until 7:30 pm (summer). Operated by Anglian Water. Parking £3 all day (peak season - ticket transferrable to other Anglian Water car parks). Direct access to path/cycle track around reservoir.

Normanton - smaller car park than Whitwell, but still plenty of spaces. Adjacent to reservoir/cycle path. Easy access. Marked bays - larger motorhomes seem to just occupy two bays (I couldn't find any guidance about paying for one bay or two). Operated by Anglian Water.

Lyndon Hill Nature Reserve - free, non-tarmac car park at the bottom of a steepish hill. Access road narrows and curves toward the bottom and is definitely one vehicle at a time. Provided it is not too busy, there are places to fit larger motorhomes (I was parked with two other 7 metre MHs) but watch out for overhanging branches.

Egleton Nature Reserve - small car park with restricted access. Not for large vehicles.

Oakham - As at July 2010, Church Street car park maintains a 5.5 metre length restriction. Overhanging bays and/or parking across two bays is prohibited. There are lay-by style parking areas on the approach to Oakham (B668 Burley Road - no charge / a little over five minutes walk from the high street).

Mike


----------



## owl129

*rutland*

Hi
many thanks for the info. I don't suppose you went to a camp site in the area?

paul


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*Re: rutland*



owl129 said:


> Hi
> many thanks for the info. I don't suppose you went to a camp site in the area?
> 
> paul


Can't remember the exact name, but there is a good site at Greetham. Very friendly and the chipshop is on site every Saturday evening.


----------



## mags52

Thanks for that info. This is an area we love. There's a good CC site nearby Top Lodge at Fineshade. It's our favourite on the network. Very few facilities (no toilet block or laundry) but has motorhome service point and all electric hook ups. Right on the edge of Fineshade woods which is an RSPB centre. Fantastic for dogs and kids.... and us too!


----------



## loughrigg

*Re: rutland*



owl129 said:


> Hi
> many thanks for the info. I don't suppose you went to a camp site in the area?
> 
> paul


Hi Paul

We usually stay at Rutland Caravan & Camping just outside Greetham (been there three times now). CC affiliated site, I think.

www.rutlandcaravanandcamping.co.uk

The family section can get fairly busy, but the adults only side has plenty of space and its own toilet/shower block. It is alongside RAF Cottesmore, so if the Harriers are in training mode and you like it quiet, the aircraft noise might irritate (no flying during the evening or weekends). It's not walking distance to the reservoir (roughly 7 miles by car/MH or 5 miles by bike).

Very nice pub in Greetham (the Plough (I think). Excellent food. Easy walk along a path from the site directly into the village - 5 minutes (going). There is another pub (Wheatsheaf) but I've not been there (yet).

Mike


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Yep ! That's the one. Lovely old church as you walk down the lane to the village and we too have been to one or other of the pubs.

TC


----------



## camper69

*Re: rutland*



owl129 said:


> Hi
> many thanks for the info. I don't suppose you went to a camp site in the area?
> 
> paul


There here www.rutlandwatercampsite.co.uk £7 per night right on the cycle track round the water

Derek


----------



## Rapide561

*Barnsdale*

For those into gardening, Geoff Hamilton's Barnsdale is close by.

http://www.barnsdalegardens.co.uk/

Russell


----------



## PAT4NEIL

You could try Bisbrooke Hall, near the village of Glaston 2miles from Uppingham. Not on the lake itself, I would say at least 5 miles from, but apparently there is a way of cycling there at that route is 3miles.

You will find it under Caravan Club CL or Camping and Caravan Club.

Chemical point and water, and yeah some sheep, nice surrounding though, nice pub within walking distance, and the rate was cheapish.

Pat


----------



## mandyandandy

Go into C&CC Out and About section, I can guarantee there will be a Rally at Lyndon Top :lol: :lol: 

This is one of the DA's favourite haunts and one of them runs a THS there during the summer, I know South Lincs DA are there over August BH. 

Just a short walk (down hill) to waters edge. 

Mandy


----------



## RedSonja

One of the DA's has a rally there this weekend (sorry cant remember which one) You can camp there at any time I believe
Lakeland Estates

Sonja


----------

